# Need good wishes for my very sick mini. Update -Finally got an answer. Salmonella.



## ljc (Oct 17, 2010)

Both my three-year- old minis got rushed to the equine hospital on Thursday with viral infections of unknown origin. Trickster was not hit as hard at Ollie & already is on the mend but Ollie is now fighting for his life. He's on IVs, of course, getting antibiotics and is in the best of hands but my heart is absolutely breaking. Please send good thought his way.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, you poor thing!! Thinking positive thoughts for you.....


----------



## sedeh (Oct 17, 2010)

Prayers for Ollie and good thoughts headed your way.




ray I hope he comes through okay! Keep us updated and let us know what they find.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and good thoughts for your two little ones. Could it be they have West Nile virus? There is a ton of it about now, due mainly (this year I hear) to the enormous number of forclosed homes, which have been left empty and with filled pools. Keep us posted.

Lizzie


----------



## Charley (Oct 17, 2010)

Ollie is in my thoughts and prayers. Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 17, 2010)

sending prayers


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 17, 2010)

Sending prayers your minis get better soon.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Definitely saying prayers for both your little ones.


----------



## REO (Oct 17, 2010)

{{{Hugs}}} for you and prayers for Ollie to get better.


----------



## wwminis (Oct 17, 2010)

Sending lots of prayers your way!


----------



## wingnut (Oct 17, 2010)

{{{ hugs to you all }}}





And prayers too!


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 17, 2010)

I am Puttin in a good word with the big guy up stairs! Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Barbie (Oct 17, 2010)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.

Barbie


----------



## Reble (Oct 17, 2010)

sending prayers


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 17, 2010)

Because of your location, I'm assuming they are at Somis? Keeping your minis in my thoughts and prayers... if they are at Somis, there is no better hospital...

Liz R.


----------



## rockin r (Oct 17, 2010)

My Goodness! A double dose of prayers coming your way...Poor Babies....


----------



## DianeT (Oct 17, 2010)

Good thoughts and lots of prayers coming your way


----------



## ljc (Oct 18, 2010)

Hosscrazy said:


> Because of your location, I'm assuming they are at Somis? Keeping your minis in my thoughts and prayers... if they are at Somis, there is no better hospital...
> 
> Liz R.



Both minis are at West Coast Equine in Somis. I've been very happy with the care they're getting. One of my big horses had kidney failure in February and the hospital was fabulous. It's nice to not have to go all the way to Alamo Pintado. Plus, there's another mini in the hospital right now so although mine are being kept apart from the other horses due to the unknown virus, it's nice to hear mini whinnies from both ends of the barn.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 18, 2010)

Alamo is good of course, but Somis is truly a cut above the rest. The vets there are so compassionate and caring. I've always used them for my minis, and I have to say - they provide the BEST care possible. So at least you know your minis are at the best place possible... please keep us posted...

Liz R.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 18, 2010)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts for your little man and hugs for you.

Hoping for some good news today!

Anna


----------



## Genie (Oct 18, 2010)

Hoping for the best for your little guy.


----------



## ljc (Oct 19, 2010)

Another not-so-good day for Ollie. Vets xrayed his lungs to make sure nothing was going on there and ultrasounded his stomach/intestines. Everything was fine. Waiting for results of nasal swabs to see if there are some answers. It's so frustrating to be treating the symptoms without results after five days. He's still got a fever (although banamine helps keep him comfortable), still no appetite (although he'll eat tiny handfuls), still in major discomfort. At least he's producing manure.

Thanks for the good wishes, everyone.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm sorry you don't have an answer yet....you are definitely at the best hospital possible. I was there a few months ago to see their oncologist. They are awesome vets, and I know they can help you.

Liz R.


----------



## ljc (Oct 20, 2010)

Visited the boys today and was able to take them out grazing. The vets were hoping Ollie would show interest in grass but he didn't. Still not eating or drinking. He's on second day of antibiotics. They did another intestinal ultrasound this afternoon and can now see fluids in there that weren't there on Monday. They tubed him again this morning; just last night he finally passed the oil from last Thursday's tubing. They started him on Biosponge.

Vet just called asking to do a plasma transfusion. For the first time in a week she used phrases like "critical" and "life saving" - not that he's there at this very moment but that he's close to it and her hope is the transfusion will help replenish the liquids.

They're keeping a close eye on his liver numbers. The plasma transfusion will help in that matter.

You know what set me off crying like a baby when I hung up? She told me that they weren't charging me anything for Trickster - that was both so kind and so much an acknowledgment that they're throwing everything but the kitchen sink at Ollie and so that they feel bad charging me for his little buddy, who arrived at the hospital nearly as sick as Ollie but who recovered immediately.


----------



## gimp (Oct 21, 2010)

It sounds like you have been blessed with top notch and compassionate care! I hope the little guy can pull through with no further set backs. Healing vibes sent your way from the north west.


----------



## Thinking small (Oct 21, 2010)

How frightening! i hope they can find what is causing the problem. How kind of the clinic to cover your fees.


----------



## Riverdance (Oct 21, 2010)

What a wonderful vet!

I sure home that Ollie starts rallying and things will turn out well.

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh no! I hope everything turns out ok!! Thinking of you!


----------



## SilverDollar (Oct 24, 2010)

ljc said:


> Both minis are at West Coast Equine in Somis. I've been very happy with the care they're getting. One of my big horses had kidney failure in February and the hospital was fabulous. It's nice to not have to go all the way to Alamo Pintado. Plus, there's another mini in the hospital right now so although mine are being kept apart from the other horses due to the unknown virus, it's nice to hear mini whinnies from both ends of the barn.


West Coast Equine Hospital is a beautiful state-of-the-art facility. I took a tour of the hospital when they opened (just last year I think?). Two friends of mine recently had their horses at West Coast and received excellent care; they spoke very highly of it. Plus, they keep that place spotless. I agree that it's nice to have an excellent option locally (only about 15 minutes from me). Alamo Pintado is a wonderful facility but sometimes just too far for critical/acute situations (1 hour 45 minutes for me).

I hope your little ones improve with each passing day. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Oct 24, 2010)

Sending prayers and best wishes your way! Hoping things are looking better today.


----------



## Barbie (Oct 25, 2010)

Bumping this up - sure hoping for some good news!!!!

Prayers for Ollie!!!

Barbie


----------



## ljc (Oct 25, 2010)

Sadly, Ollie lost his battle with coliltis today. It's been a tough eleven days. The vets did everything they could but Ollie's organs began shutting down and it was time to let him go. I still don't understand how this all happened - one day he was in perfect health, the next day he was being rushed to the hospital. They are doing a necropsy and maybe we'll learn something.

Ollie knew the world revolved around him and wouldn't let anyone forget that for an instant. He had to be the first one through the gate; he had to get the first carrot, the first hug, the first feed tub. He was only 36 inches tall but looked and moved like a small warmblood. He could have won any hunter under saddle class with his amazing trot and gorgeous canter. Thankfully he wasn't a riding horse since he had a nasty buck that would have sent people flying! He was always into everything. As a yearling, he constantly was getting himself into situations that he couldn't get out of. One day while I was cleaning his paddock, I heard a commotion behind me. He had stuck his head through the the muck bucket cart handle and was galloping around, dragging the cart (and bucket) with him. He persisted in lying down to roll right next to the fence, getting cast on a regular basis. Bless his heart, he would lie there patiently, waiting for me to rescue him. He tormented his paddock buddy, Trickster, to no end and once when Ollie was cast I found Trickster standing on top of him as if to say "Screw you, buddy. This will teach you to push me around." Last summer a movie was being filmed in Ojai ("Easy A" for those of you who saw it) and much of the movie was filmed down the street from us. Ollie was my jogging partner and I would regularly jog by the film site, having to wait while they were filming. At the end of a scene, they would say, "Cut." Then, "horse coming through." The crew would pour out and come surround Ollie, who was pretty sure he was the star of the whole thing. He once tried to eat at the catering table. I was embarrassed but they loved it. Ollie was most disappointed they couldn't find a way to work him into the movie!!!! Miniature horses are a special gift from the gods and Ollie was one of the best. Every day he would give his deep nicker to welcome me at breakfast time (In reality he was saying, "Would you hurry the $%#& up and feed me" but I pretended he was simply happy to see me.). At every meal he insisted on checking BOTH piles of hay (or feed tubs) to make sure he got the best one. Trickster would patiently wait for Ollie to decide which one he wanted. Ollie fought his final battle as well as he could but he finally told me know it was time to let him go. I take comfort in knowing we tried everything possible to save him and I know he is now out of pain, enjoying deep, lush grass and an endless supply of carrots and cookies. Ollie gave me great joy and made me laugh every single day until the last eleven days when all I could do was cry. I will eventually laugh again, however, and I will think of him without tears. I will never forget his smell, his soft coat and his zest for life, and I will feel his muzzle on my neck until the day I die.


----------



## REO (Oct 25, 2010)

OMG I'm SO very sorry you lost your precious boy!






{{{{{Hugs}}}}} He was very loved. So sorry.

We lost our beloved Spuds that way too.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry.



Rest in peace beautiful boy.

Your tribute to him was beautiful. It's obvious he was loved as much as any horse there ever was. Hugs to you.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 25, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. He had the best lift possible with you, and you did everything you could to make him comfortable, including allowing him to go to a life without pain.

Our deepest sympathies


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 25, 2010)

Goodbye Ollie.

I definitely teared up through this thread, just imagining him as my horse, going through this with him must have been such a teary eyed process. You did the right thing, you tried everything and that is al us owners can do, try everything and love every day we can. I have been through so much with so many of my horses. And I know after I make that decision I always have the 'what if' in my head. You did what was right. I a, very sorry for your tear jerking loss.








You&him will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you can get some sleep.


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 25, 2010)

I am so sorry it ended up this way.

sending some good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 25, 2010)

My Royal died from the same thing (colitis) this past April. Willow, my yearling filly had it, too, two months later, but recovered with massive doses of oxytetracycline etc. Both are suspected cases of PHF (but nothing confirmed even with a PM). I'm so sorry


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 25, 2010)

I am so very sorry about Ollie. It sounds like you shared an extra special bond with him and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 25, 2010)

I emailed you just a sec ago. I just hated to read this. Im so sorry.


----------



## Reble (Oct 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Charlotte (Oct 25, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful horse. Thank you for sharing Ollie with us.

May you find comfort in remembering your gentle friend.

Charlotte


----------



## chandab (Oct 25, 2010)

so sorry for you loss, he sounds like he was a very special boy.


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm so very sorry



The way you spoke of him reminded me of the way I feel about my boys. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## LindaL (Oct 25, 2010)

I am so sorry.....


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry...



That is just heartbreaking... I'm sorry...

Liz R.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## qtrrae (Oct 25, 2010)

I am so sorry that Ollie lost his battle - find comfort in knowing that you had him in a good place with excellent care - he sounds like he was a very special little horse.

Rest in peace, precious Ollie - hugs and prayers for you and Ollie's buddy, Trickster as you deal with your loss.


----------



## minimoesmom (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Ollie was quite a character! I loved your tribute to to him, it made me teary eyed. Hoping you and Trickster get thru these difficult times together.

Take care,

Becky


----------



## Marty (Oct 26, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute. Ollie was lucky to be so very loved. You are an outstanding owner. My condolences.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 26, 2010)

Blessings to you in your loss of Ollie. Thankyou for sharing a little bit of him with us. What a wonderful Spirit he has!


----------



## twister (Oct 26, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, you did everything you could to save him, what a wonderful owner you are.

<HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## ljc (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind words. They help. Saying goodbye to our horses is about the hardest thing we do.


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Reading your tribute to Ollie, I felt I knew him well. What a charming little lad he was. I know the pain is awful now, but just remember, you will see him again one day.

Lizzie


----------



## Barbie (Oct 26, 2010)

So very sorry!!! RIP Ollie!!!!

Barbie


----------



## Eagle (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry for you, thank you for sharing with us. He was very lucky to be so loved.

RIP ollie, run free and far. xxx

Hugs for Trickster who will need you now.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Oct 26, 2010)

Ollie must be providing comic relief in horse heaven now! What a special, special little fellow! God Bless You during this sad time!


----------



## uwharrie (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your boy.

We almost lost two mares this year to simular symptoms. We finally got a diagnosis with the second mare of Salmonella. It hit fast and hard.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 26, 2010)

So very sorry to read of your loss - my thoughts and sympathies are with you and Trickster.

RIP Little Ollie.

Anna


----------



## minih (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear of the loss of Ollie. He was well loved by you and he knew that. <<hugs>>


----------



## mizbeth (Oct 26, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. I was so hoping he would turn around for you.

God Bless YOU, for all you did for him.

Beth


----------



## Genie (Oct 26, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It was very touching to read about Ollie. You really brought him to life for all of us.

Very sad


----------



## sdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Debbie G


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. Unfortunately, some times, in spite of all the prayers, God's answer is no. When I hear of the loss of someone's beloved mini I always find myself thinking that an angel child now has a new friend to love.


----------



## wendi leigh (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's always so hard to lose one of our little fur kids.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh no, I am SO sorry about Ollie. He was greatly loved and sounds like he had more personality than he knew what to do with, LOL I am glad you had time with him and lots of laughs. It will make for some good memories. I know you must be heartbroken and I am so sorry. Hugs to you and to your other little horse who has lost his buddy too. RIP Ollie.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear that you lost Ollie. He was truly one of a kind, and he was lucky to have an owner that loved him just the way he was. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## wingnut (Oct 26, 2010)

My heart breaks for you {{{{{ hugs }}}}}


----------



## wildoak (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your tribute to him leaves no doubt as to how much he was cared for. We have lost two mares to colitis over the years, and saved one. Not an easy thing to experience. How is your other boy doing, is he home with you now?

Jan


----------



## ljc (Oct 26, 2010)

Trickster came home from the hospital on Saturday; he did a wonderful job of keeping Ollie company until close to the end. Once Ollie's diarreah started, however, it wasn't fair to keep Trickster there. Thankfully whatever virus or bug or whatever it was that Trickster also had went right through him, mostly before he even went to the hospital, and he was fine after the first night.

He's a bit lonely, of course, as my big horses don't share the same field with him (but they're right next to him). Ollie's breeder, a wonderful woman named Susan Hopmans (LaVista Farm) has offered me a yearling companion for Trickster. The vets recommended waiting at least a week -ten days after Trickster came home before introducing a new horse, so I'm doing my best to keep Trickster entertained until then.

Thank you again for all the kind thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Woodland Acres Farm (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear the bad news. It sounds like Ollie was pretty special, those special memories will keep him close to your heart.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry .....what a terrible loss


----------



## Allure Ranch (Oct 26, 2010)

_OMG I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I was had hoped that your beloved "Ollie's" health would improve._

_ _

_Bless you for all you did for him...._

_ _

_That was also very generous of Susan to offer another companion for "Trickster"._

_ _


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 27, 2010)

I AM SO SORRY! I dont know what to say other then im sorry


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 27, 2010)

For some reason I hadn't been reading this thread until today and I found myself crying harder and harder as I read through it. I am so sorry for your loss!! Ollie was an amazing little character, a true blessing, and the kind you don't find very often. You and Twister must be so lonely.



Bless his breeder for her kind offer...that's really above and beyond.

Prayers for comfort for you and your other horses. Know that through your tribute Ollie has touched us all.

Leia


----------



## ljc (Oct 27, 2010)

Got the results of Ollie's necropsy last night. No answers as to what caused the colitis but clearly I made the right decision to let him go Monday. His secum and colon were completely ravaged by infectious tissue; the vet doesn't think he would have lasted another 48 hours. I asked if this could have been coming on for awhile or if so much damage could have been done in 11 days. Her feeling was it all happened in 11 days. I'm not entirely sure I agree with her since for the last few months, I kept thinking he looked bloated. I kept tweaking his diet but nothing changed. I think something was brewing.

So, best guess is that both Ollie and Trickster caught something, whether it was a virus or whatever. It went through Trickster first and so by the time they went to the hospital, he was recovering. For whatever reason, Ollie wasn't so lucky.

I'm very glad to have had the necropsy done.


----------



## Joanne (Oct 27, 2010)

It sounds like you and the veterinarians did everything you could. It would have been great to have a better understanding of just what happened to them both, but sometimes we do not get all the information we would like.

I am so sorry for your loss and will be thinking good thoughts for your remaining horse' full recovery.


----------



## supaspot (Oct 27, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss .....its heartbreaking


----------



## wildoak (Oct 27, 2010)

Your necropsy results were very much like what we found. Colitis, cause unspecified, and it likely all happened within a few days. I'm sorry, somehow seems like it would help to at least have answers...

Jan


----------



## valshingle (Oct 27, 2010)

I lost 3 mares to Colitis X (colitis of unknown origin), all in a 12 month period of time. All were in different areas of the farm when they got sick and were not in contact with each other. The other horses with them were fine. An exhaustive necropsy was done on the third and she tested negative to everything - salmonella, Potomac Horse Fever, fungus, plant toxins, blister beetle, etc. And yes, it all happened in a few days. One died within 12 hours, another was put down after 10 days.

I know how hard it hurts - I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## ljc (Oct 28, 2010)

valshingle said:


> I lost 3 mares to Colitis X (colitis of unknown origin), all in a 12 month period of time. All were in different areas of the farm when they got sick and were not in contact with each other. The other horses with them were fine. An exhaustive necropsy was done on the third and she tested negative to everything - salmonella, Potomac Horse Fever, fungus, plant toxins, blister beetle, etc. And yes, it all happened in a few days. One died within 12 hours, another was put down after 10 days.
> 
> I know how hard it hurts - I'm very sorry for your loss!



I don't know how you survived losing three horses to colitis. I'd want to give up. Just when I thought I had made peace with all the different things that can go wrong ... now I have to worry about a mystery disease that can strike at any time? And when I look back, there's absolutely nothing I could have done any differently - I got him to the hospital within hours of his first symptom.

I'm so sorry you had to go through such losses to your herd.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 28, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost your Ollie, it must be tough not knowing why.

Thanks for finding the time to help me in such a difficult moment. That just shows how much you love horses, Ollie was very lucky to have you.


----------



## sedeh (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChromeLuvr (Oct 28, 2010)

Very sorry that you lost him.


----------



## Nuzzle (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh wow just read this. What a heart breaker. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## rockin r (Oct 28, 2010)

Awe Geezz... I am so sorry. What a wonderful tribute to your precious Ollie...Godspeed Ollie..


----------



## ljc (Dec 2, 2010)

For a variety of reasons, I did not learn until yesterday that the vets DID discover the cause of Ollie's death - he tested positive for salmonella. No clue as to where it came from, although my vet said that up to 40 percent of horses can carry salmonella in their systems with no problems until some sort of "stressor" comes long. Working theory is that both minis came down with a virus, one that went right through Trickster with no problem but it was enough to send Ollie's weakened intestinal system into chaos. Somehow knowing there is a cause helps. A little. I'm still grieving more than I ever thought possible. The new mini arrived a few weeks ago and he's doing a wonderful job of keeping Trickster company and doing his best to help my heart heal. I'm hoping a session with Bonnie F. will help me say goodbye to Ollie and have closure. That's the hardest part - he was so sick in the hospital that I never had the chance to look into his eyes and say goodbye.

Anyway, salmonella. A new chapter in horse ownership. Actually, I've had enough chapters recently ...


----------



## REO (Dec 2, 2010)

{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry!! Sending healing hugs your way. I hope you find your closure.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 2, 2010)

I am so so sorry!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss ((Hugs))


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry.

I lost my stallion in June to Colitis X (but my other vet suspects PHF) and then my filly got sick in August with the same symptoms. We ended up saving her with no side effects at all (using IV oxytetracycline and many other treatments). I'm very thankful to have her here with us still, after losing Royal. So I know how you feel. This past summer was particularly bad for Colitis episodes/deaths (we had two Clydesdales up the road die from it as well



).


----------



## ForeverFarma (Dec 2, 2010)

A good friend of mine just had a bout with a horse tehy thougth had salmonella and it turns out he just had a super bad case of Colitis X- she'd had a colt back in Sept. Develop it as well and no idea what caused it. From how it was explained to me, a horse has to have a fecal test positive 3 times for it to be salmonella, one test is not indicative that it is, but it also does not mean that it wasn't. Another friend had a horse test negative twice, but positive on the last one, and she had the state all over her barn making sure she kept that horse isolated for 6 weeks till they were certian he did not have salmonella.

Sorry for your loss, though. It's never easy to lose one.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 2, 2010)

Having gone thru one case of suspected salmonella and one case of confirmed ( two months apart) I can attest to how fast and hard it hits. Both horses did survive but not without a tremendous fight. Both started with what looked to be mild colic and both were critical within hours.

I had a long conversation with the head vet at the state lab ( where all the testing is done)

to get a confirmed negative they need 5 samples over 5 days. They must be fresh and refrigerated. She also said that many horses have the bacteria in thier gut and some sort of stress can set it off. They can also pick it up from wild birds, domestic birds, rodents, reptiles, hay and feed.

In other words no way to really prevent exposure to it. I wanted to test our feed and hay as well as test our small flock of chickens that free range but the lab said most likely none of that would be conculsive.

If you get even on positive results then it is conclusive as false positives are not typical.

It is tough and once you deal with something like this you feel you can never let your guard down.

I have owned horses for almost 40 yrs and never seen anything like it. I dont know if it is due to the internet and getting information from a wider number of places or if it really is something that is on the increase but it sure seems like there are an awful lot of cases of it out there.

I am so sorry your boy lost his fight, you are not alone when it comes to the worry about where it came from and if it will come back.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry for yours and Trickster's loss. Glad to hear Trickster has a new companion to keep him company and get him past his sorrow - sorry it won't be quite as easy for you. I sometimes wonder why we put ourselves through these kind of things over and over again but then I snuggle a warm pony or one of my dogs and it all becomes clear to me again - it's love.


----------

